# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  utilit de workflow

## moldavi

Bonjour.

Je suis en train de faire le tour des Webcasts Microsoft, et je suis tomb sur Workflow Foundation. Juste par curiosit, j'ai visionn la vido d'apprentissage.

Je ne vois pas de diffrence entre coder une application classique et utiliser les outils de Workflow.

La seule chose que je retiens c'est que l'on a un designer graphique de la logique de son workflow (avec les if/else/code, etc...). Pour le reste on crit quand mme du code.

D'o ma question,  quoi a sert, par rapport  du code pur ?

PS : excusez ma navet, je dcouvre cette technologie.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Hello,

A chaud, voila les 3 principaux arguments que je vois:
1. Tu gagnes en productivit: Dessiner un process/workflow est plus rapide et plus simple que d'crire du code
2. Tu es plus proche du fonctionnel et t'affranchis d'une part de technique qui est du coup fournie dans le moteur de workflow. Un gars qui n'a jamais cod est capable de dessiner un workflow, et si l'outil est bon, de l'excuter
3. Tu peux faire voluer ton systeme en faisant voluer juste certains workflows, et ce sans douleur.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour et merci pour cette rponse.




> 1. Tu gagnes en productivit: Dessiner un process/workflow est plus rapide et plus simple que d'crire du code


A vue de nez, j'avais plutt l'impression du contraire. Le dveloppement .net est quand mme trs productif. En mode design, on a un travail supplmentaire je trouve.




> Tu es plus proche du fonctionnel et t'affranchis d'une part de technique qui est du coup fournie dans le moteur de workflow. Un gars qui n'a jamais cod est capable de dessiner un workflow, et si l'outil est bon, de l'excuter


C'est que je pensais au premier abord. Sauf que l'on doit quand mme crire son code. Donc la personne n'est pas vraiment novice.

Aprs effectivement on a un graphique des spcifications fonctionnelles (plutt sympa). Ne serait-ce pas l tout son intrt ?




> Tu peux faire voluer ton systeme en faisant voluer juste certains workflows, et ce sans douleur


Ok pour a.

Peut-tre que de savoir qui utilise ce genre de techno m'aidera  comprendre.
Tes rponses me suggrent que pour une entreprise qui souhaitent des graphiques des spcifications, c'est tout adapt, et effectivement, un novice en la matire pourrait commenter et donner son avis sur de tels graphiques.

----------


## The_badger_man

Il s'agit d'un model  qui permet une sparation entre ce qu'il faut faire et quand il faut le faire. Cela permet de changer le _quand_ sans affecter le _quoi_.

Les frameworks de workflow sont trs utiles pour grer des problmatiques d'interaction avec les humains au sein d'un processus mtier.

Fait gaffe aux webcast  2 centimes qui te montrent comment crer une calculette avec un wordflow. A part te montrer comment utiliser Visual Studio, a n'apporte pas grand chose sur l'utilisation d'un workflow.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> A vue de nez, j'avais plutt l'impression du contraire. Le dveloppement .net est quand mme trs productif. En mode design, on a un travail supplmentaire je trouve.


Avec du BPM / Workflow, tu attaques direct des applications haut-niveau (ECommerce, rapprovisionnement, pilotage de chaine de production...) tres vite. Tu es directement plusieurs niveau au-dessus de ce que tu peux faire avec du code. Du coup le gain est vraiment norme sur ce genre d'appl.
Par contre si c'est pour coder un quick-sort, c'est clairement moins utile, car c'est pas fait pour.




> C'est que je pensais au premier abord. Sauf que l'on doit quand mme crire son code. Donc la personne n'est pas vraiment novice.


Les bonnes solutions de BPM dcouplent le code technique du design mtier. Les bouts de code peuvent etre externaliss a des purs devs et mis a disposition des gens plus fonctionnels, qui n'auront qu'a jouer au lego avec.




> Aprs effectivement on a un graphique des spcifications fonctionnelles (plutt sympa). Ne serait-ce pas l tout son intrt ?


C'est en effet de la que tout est parti je pense. Crer un langage spcifi (genre BPMN) qui est utilisable par des fonctionnels pour spcifier graphiquement leurs attentes, et faire en sorte qu'on puisse aller du dessin en boites et fleches a une vritable application le plus vite (== le moins cher) possible.




> Peut-tre que de savoir qui utilise ce genre de techno m'aidera  comprendre.


Tu peux par exemple voir des exemples de boites qui utilisent du BPM ici: http://www.bonitasoft.com/products/discover.php. Les gens qui mettent en oeuvre dans les grosses boites sont des quipes projet, avec des gens plutot fonctionnels, des dveloppeurs, des intgrateurs... Mais ca peut tres bien etre utlis dans des petites boites pour gnrer des petites applis de gestion sans avoir de grosses comptences de dveloppeurs.




> Tes rponses me suggrent que pour une entreprise qui souhaitent des graphiques des spcifications, c'est tout adapt, et effectivement, un novice en la matire pourrait commenter et donner son avis sur de tels graphiques.


Je suis a peu pres d'accord. L'objectif est, comme beaucoup de technos, de combler le foss entre spcification fonctionnel et dveloppement logiciel.

----------


## moldavi

Merci, les choses commencent  s'claircir.




> Fait gaffe aux webcast  2 centimes qui te montrent comment crer une calculette avec un wordflow. A part te montrer comment utiliser Visual Studio, a n'apporte pas grand chose sur l'utilisation d'un workflow.


Je n'irai pas jusqu' dire qu'il y a des webcasts  2 centimes  ::mrgreen:: , mais j'avoue que parfois certains sont soit superficiels par rapport au sujet, soit c'est du pur marketing (mais c'est le jeu)...

Pour celui qui concerne le workflow que j'ai visionn, effectivement c'tait une prsentation basique, mais honntement, pour quelqu'un qui se lancerait c'est un bon dpart. En tout les cas, c'est mieux que d'tre seul face  visual et se dire, bon comment qu'on fait...

Aprs effectivement, je n'ai peut-tre pas visionn le bon webcast.

----------

